# Recommendations for scope for Ruger 10/22 Takedown



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

Newbie to firearms here. I recently purchased a Ruger 10/22 takedown and am having trouble hitting the target at much distance. My eyes aren't the best due to old age. Anyone have a recommendation for a decent inexpensive scope. 

BTW I'm planning to take the NRA rifle basics course in December & hope that I'll learn more about scopes. Clueless right now, but I would like to get some practice.


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

Follow-up question: Woot has a sale on a number of scopes today. Can anyone give feedback on how well these would do on a Ruger Takedown?

http://sport.woot.com/plus/optics-and-accessories-for-zombie-elimination?ref=cnt_wp_2


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

Nikon ProStaff 4x32 Rimfire Scope w/ Nikoplex Reticle 
http://www.opticsplanet.com/nikon-prostaff-4x32-rimfire-scope-matte-nikoplex.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what range are you looking to shoot , what game are you after ,when are you going to be shooting , what range are you looking for 

generally I would say a fairly low power or lower cost 3-9 scope but if it is a take down you might not want to turn your nice compact package into not so compact with a large scope 


red/green dots are nice for fast shooting in low light but fall short of precision work meaning at 50 yards a 10/22 with the right ammo will hold a group the size of a nickle , but with a dot sight the dot will be larger than the nickle group making it hard to be precise 
but at night in the dark with a light mounted under the gun and a raccoon size target moving and close inside 50 feet it makes a great sight 

I have shot farther with my 4 recticle open style dot sight at 100 meters I was shooting steel targets about the size of a milk jug all i had to do was hit them and placing the dot over the tip of the target and guessing the drop worked just fine I would hold about 8 inches over the target and ding would report back after the shot 

I see the woot scopes I just don't know anything about the ncstart scopes 

for a fairly low dollar but decent conventional scope for a 22 I would look at the Simmons http://www.amazon.com/Simmons-8-Poi...3824557&sr=8-7&keywords=simmons+22+mag+3-9x32

If I was going to spend a bit more to get greater clarity and better eye relief this is my go to scope for almost any gun anymore http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-ProStaf...sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1413824768&sr=1-38 I have 2 and will get more for anything i feel needs a scope for the distances I shoot game at 2-7 is perfect all my shots are inside 150 yards , and 2 power lets me get a good angle of view to shoot close running targets , and i can still zoom out to get farther targets 

my 10/22 used to be set up to pick the bunnies out of my garden 110 yards from my in laws back deck before i had my own garden and my own house I had a simmins 4-12 power scope on it I would lay down on the deck prone with a sling and pop the lettuces thieves and pepper plant killers in the head , with that set up I could go 5 shots under a dime at 50 yards if i had the right ammo that scope is no longer on my 10/22 now it wears an open style dot sight and under barrel LED light and is used in the dark at close ranges for **** dispatch

it is all about equipping to your use


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think gladerunner will agree with me even though the prostaffs scopes are more money 100 to 150 for most they are head and shoulders above the 30-70 dollar scopes 

the nikon prostaff scopes are much more comparable to 200-300 dollar glass 

go to a store look though a bunch the big things are distance to your eye and clarity there is a sweet spot in distance from your eye where you can see from edge to edge , the better the scope the bigger that range where you cans see clearly edge to edge 
sometimes you are in an akward possition and you wou't have the exact eye to scpe distance you will sitting at the bench , this is when the larger distance that you can see edge to edge makes a big difference , the other is light and clarity , things should look just as bright through the scope as they do both eyes open looking at them and should be clear when at the store a favorite test of mine is to find some price sign or something clear across the store and see if I can read it not the big print you can see from across the store but something you really can't see from half the distance you are at much less from all the way this is where gander is a great place to shop because the store is huge and you can pick out things to take aim on at distances you have already paced off while you waited 20 minutes to get help at the counter


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> what range are you looking to shoot , what game are you after ,when are you going to be shooting , what range are you looking for
> 
> generally I would say a fairly low power or lower cost 3-9 scope but if it is a take down you might not want to turn your nice compact package into not so compact with a large scope
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I might just go for the Simmons to start out with because of the price. For <$40, I can always replace it with something better down the road.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Mrs Katzenchix said:


> Thanks for the info. I might just go for the Simmons to start out with because of the price. For <$40, I can always replace it with something better down the road.


Unless you plan to fast-rope out of helicopters or generally beat the heck out of it, that Simmons will serve you just fine, for a long time.

Optics are one thing that has only gotten better with time. In general, an inexpensive scope from today is twice as clear and twice as durable as a high-end one from 40 years ago. There is still a bottom-of-the-barrel no-name class that should be avoided, but that Simmons is far from that. You won't find a reason to replace it unless you just decide you _want_ something else.


----------



## Murphy625 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Nikon scope is a good suggestion but I would add that a 4x32 will not be enough.. Get something 3-9 x 40.. 

Also.. don't bother spending less than $125 on a scope or you'll get a piece of junk that won't hold zero.. has all kinds of parallax errors, changes zero when the temperature changes, and probably leaks... 

Cheap scopes are not worth the iron sights they replace. 

Nikon is a good brand.. I have a Slug Hunter on my 12 ga and its a nice scope to look through. It's obviously not a leupold or a ziess but you can't beat it for the money.

Make sure your scope mounts are as low as the objective on the scope will allow and make sure you get steel rings... I use only Weaver..

Also make sure you learn how to mount the scope.. its not quite as simple as just bolting it to the top of the rifle.. Its a precision instrument and you can destroy it pretty quick if you don't know what your doing.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

I was in the mood for a scope for my 10/22. I wanted an old redfield. In looking I discovered the m16 style sights by Nodak Spud. I ended up purchasing the front and freak sight assemblies. I am glad I went that route. They are accurate, don't worry about bumping the scope,and are easy to use


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I put one of these Bushnells on my 10.22 last year. Done a bit of shooting with it and really like it... My wife is pickin gnats off fly butts with it... Holding a 0 really well and getting knocked around and nice and clear. 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/88...pe-3-9x-32mm-multi-x-reticle-with-rings-matte

EDIT>. never mind.. Looks like you can no longer buy this scope.. Wonder why? Has great ratings, and I like mine..


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> I put one of these Bushnells on my 10.22 last year. Done a bit of shooting with it and really like it... My wife is pickin gnats off fly butts with it... Holding a 0 really well and getting knocked around and nice and clear.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/88...pe-3-9x-32mm-multi-x-reticle-with-rings-matte
> 
> EDIT>. never mind.. Looks like you can no longer buy this scope.. Wonder why? Has great ratings, and I like mine..


Darn it, it sounded too! Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll see it for sale somewhere else.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Murphy625 said:


> The Nikon scope is a good suggestion but I would add that a 4x32 will not be enough.. Get something 3-9 x 40..
> 
> Also.. don't bother spending less than $125 on a scope or you'll get a piece of junk that won't hold zero.. has all kinds of parallax errors, changes zero when the temperature changes, and probably leaks...


That advice is really not fair. First, "cheap" can mean a lot of things to different people, and there are plenty of people who's application and requirements don't require more scope than $124.99 will buy. 

I know that the "---- the cheap scopes" is a popular elitist battle cry of the gun-show, but I guarantee you that if you spot-checked the farms of America you wouldn't find the average price of the general purpose, porch gun scope out there to be over $100. 

I've got friends at Leupold, Nikon and Zeiss (and could call in a POC at just about any other optic maker). I've got a half dozen scopes over $2k, but my mud-room .22 has an $89 Bushnell from Walmart on it. The one that rattles around in my tractor's bucket has an $800 Shmidt & Bender (on a $100 marlin rifle). bottom line is: different people and different purposes have different needs. Coupled with the fact that not everyone has the wherewithal to pay $125.01 for a scope,makes that advice terrible. 



Murphy625 said:


> Make sure your scope mounts are as low as the objective on the scope will allow and make sure you get steel rings... I use only Weaver...


Weaver's common rings are aluminum, champ. The other white metal.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

some people get very worked up about scopes 

I run a youth program we have several 22 rifles that the program owns I did not purchase them , they have been around 8-10 years so before i took over the program they have a mix of not expensive scopes on them mostly Bushnell and Simmons 3-9x32 I can say they seem to be fairly durable i have about 30 12-18 year olds making their own scope adjustments and we adjust about 24 clicks or 6 minutes of angle between the 40 meters targets and the targets at 100 meters to adjust for the drop of the 22 bullet half of these scopes are missing the caps that go over the adjustment turrets 

I am looking for repeat-ability and durability they seem to do plenty adequate at both , meaning if I find the zero for each target distance I want to be able to count the clicks as i turn the elevation and when i count off the same number of clicks as i found it to be the last time I want to hit the target on my first shot and hold that for 9 more then count to my next range and fire 10 , then again then hand that gun to the next kid and let him or her do it all over again 

when we say 3-9 it is 3 power magnification adjustable by turning the ring up to 9 power magnification and the 32 is the 32mm objective lense that is your light gathering entrance to the scope 

some people also get hung up on magnification , in vietnam the world best snipers used essentially factory 4x32 scopes on factory 30-06 or 308 Remington hunting rifles they were good factory scopes of the time leapolds and burris but honestly if you picked up a 1968 Leopold 4x32 and a 2014 Nikon 4x32 you would put the 2014 Nikon on your gun after looking through it and you might very well also put the 4x32 Simmons or Bushnell on your gun over the 1968 Leopold 

todays snipers use fixed 10 power scopes , they are very good quality and have Mill dots recticles , they like fixed power as there can be a change in zero when zooming , and they use the dots to determine range , the worlds record for longest single shot 7.62x51 cartridge confirmed kill was set in Iraq 1200 yards breaking the old record by almost 300 yards with a 10 power scope the sniper held off about what he thought it would take 12 feet high and 12 feet left just wanting to suppress the insurgent snipers fire and he hit him on the first shot

we are not snipers we will probably never shoot a 22lr beyond 150 yards it really starts dropping very fast past that range , so decent optics will do , 22s also do not recoil hard 

if we you were outfitting a 308 rifle the jump up to a Nikon would be an easy choice your still unlikely to shoot past 250 or 300 yards


----------



## Murphy625 (Oct 16, 2014)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Weaver's common rings are aluminum, champ. The other white metal.


Here you go:
http://www.weaveroptics.com/rings_bases/rings/grandslam_steel/

I was going to pay some attention to the rest of your post but then decided it would just be easier to post the link and let things speak for themselves.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

WEAVER makes both alluminum and steel 

aluminum http://www.midwayusa.com/product/14...k-4x4-weaver-style-rings?cm_vc=ProductFinding

steel http://www.midwayusa.com/product/32...t-windage-adjustable-weaver-style-rings-matte

but more than half of the available Weaver brand rings are half aluminum

so now we can put this foolishness to rest 

both work fine , 22s do not recoil hard enough to need steel rings aluminum has worked just fine for years of hunting I just grabbed a magnet and checked to see if my rings were steel or not ,the alluminum rings have been holding the Nikon on my 12ga slug gun for many years now not a lot recoils harder than that and I have never adjusted zero from where i set it many years ago I go to the range every year before deer season and check my zero and every year the first shot from a cold barrel takes the center of the target out 

what more could i ask for 

I probably only shoot 20-30 rounds a year from this gun mostly practice at different ranges , and 1-3 rounds a year on deer the most I ever shot in a year was 5 deer but that gets back intended use 


If I was building a bench rest gun , I would be all over the steel rings , to add weight and hold solid , but on a light weight carbine there is nothing wrong with aluminum rings


----------



## Murphy625 (Oct 16, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> WEAVER makes both alluminum and steel
> 
> aluminum http://www.midwayusa.com/product/14...k-4x4-weaver-style-rings?cm_vc=ProductFinding
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should be more forthcoming.. I'm no firearms expert by any means.. 
I strongly suggested the steel rings based on advice from an expert.. 

I had an issue with my 12 gauge slug gun not being very repeatable.. three inch groups at 50 yards using Hornady SST 300gr slugs... Three inches is horrible at that distance. 
After much frustration, I finally called Hornady and asked if it could be the ammo and was put in touch with their engineer... 
_
Let me pause right here to let everyone know what a great company Hornady is.. Those engineers took the time and patience to get my problem solved. Very helpful folks.. They even went so far as to pay to ship my ammo to them for testing and then paid to ship new ammo back to me to replace it.. I can't say enough good things about that experience. And no, the ammo was not the problem _

Anyhow.. during our troubleshooting, the guy said that unless weight was an issue, you should always use steel rings on everything.. They're just better all around with the one exception being weight.

I would agree with you that on a 22lr firearm, this nickity pick stuff wouldn't make a difference. 
That said, I use a 10/22 also with a stainless barrel and I will only fire Mini-Mag ammo because of its high velocity and repeatable accuracy and grouping. 
I routinely take out rabbits at 100+ yards and only miss maybe one out of 20 shots..

I still hold to what I said about scopes.. I do not like cheap scopes.. never had good luck with them.. maybe thats just my experience.. maybe the cheap scopes have improved over the past 20 years.. maybe it was just bad luck.. or maybe they are just junk and some folks never recognize it because they don't shoot much or something.

But here is something I do know to be fact.. In the photography world there is a saying that cameras come and go but the glass never changes... 
It means that as a photographer, you will probably upgrade your camera several times in your career but the lenses you buy for it will be with you forever.. My camera costs about $800.. but I have about $4000 invested in lenses...
I would imagine the same probably holds true to some degree for firearm scopes.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

cheap scopes have made a light year jump in the last 30 years 

cnc machining , glass cutting technology , metallurgy 

springs have gotten a lot better also 

there are still junk scopes but the price point all around has fallen on optics often for 60 dollars you can get what you used to get for 120

it used to be a common thing to say what ever you spend on teh rifle expect to spend that for good glass to go on the rifle , now we could say 1/2 1/3 or even 1/4 the cost of the rifle is adequate

a god comparison is my dad has a weaver scope from about 1980 he has hunted with it every year it holds zero but a 40 dollar Bushnell or Simmons is now clearer and brighter than a good scope form 30 years ago 

you used to spend several hundred dollars to take pictures that some kids cell phone will now take visual technology had made big changes as cameras became able to give the detail we now come to expect the lense technology was there for the scope manufacturers to use , Nikon makes both as do some other manufacturers


the lack of use of lock tight on every screw used to mount a scope is a bigger issue than aluminum vs steel in my experience


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

My advice is to see what your local Walmart carries, look at reviews for those models online and buy accordingly. If you don't like it, take it back.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> some people get very worked up about scopes...
> 
> I run a youth program we have several 22 rifles ...
> 
> some people also get hung up on magnification ...


Pete, I could not agree with this post more. You echoed two of the points I tried to make - namely that optics have made leaps and bounds in quality and that a cheap scope today is better than an old expensive one, and that most general purpose .22s we all use around the homestead don't need extravagant glass.

I think it would be a real disservice to propagate the optics-elitist notion on this forum, considering that the guns most of the audience are going to come here looking for are the common porch/truck/barn and woods-meat rifles (as is the OP). The mid and high tier scopes found at Walmart are all that 99% of the folks coming here for advice are ever going to need. 

One correction, though, at the risk of a hijack: the US got away from its fixed-10 power optics quite a few years ago. Variable-power optics have increased enough in quality that they are now viable on the battlefield, and the desert/mountain theaters demand higher magnifications to sort out the jihadists placing pressure plates from the school kids picking up their dropped school books at 1500m. Also, 10x is often too much in the close-quarter, target-rich urban environments. 

The rifle below (yes, my rifle and truck ) is the current US Army bolt gun. It's a .300 WM with a $3k Leupold 6.5-20x day optic.
....and, for the record, the rings are 7075 aluminum, per MIL SPEC.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the may have gone to higher magnification but Jim Gilliland made his record breaking 7.62 shot with a leupold M3A 10x scope for his 1375 yard shot

yes I was watching history channel

while it may have been some time go in technology terms a decade isn't that long to most of us and 3 decades isn't that long to the older among us so they recall the rules from when they learned them and may not have kept up on more recent changes.

I don't really have a "truck gun" I am most likely to have an old marlin bolt action 22lr riding around in the truck with an old weaver 3-6 power scope , that is everything I would normally avoid in a scope , tiny objective i think it is 20mm , poor eye relief and mounted on a the dove tail as the gun is not drilled or tapped , but it came that way and while i was disappointed in it when i first shot it . a good cleaning with a brass brush and it now shoots well again , I think the owner may have gotten rid of it as cheap as he did because it couldn't hold a inch and a half at 50 yards , but a good cleaning and it will hold a nice group one of my 4-h kids shot it for fair this year he did well with it 100 meter rams fell just fine, he needed to make up a shoot and i had it in the truck ,but besides targets I haven't taken a shot over a few feet in a while , I get most everything caught while i sleep then go dispatch it when i wake up


----------



## Murphy625 (Oct 16, 2014)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Pete, I could not agree with this post more. You echoed two of the points I tried to make - namely that optics have made leaps and bounds in quality and that a cheap scope today is better than an old expensive one, and that most general purpose .22s we all use around the homestead don't need extravagant glass.
> 
> I think it would be a real disservice to propagate the optics-elitist notion on this forum, considering that the guns most of the audience are going to come here looking for are the common porch/truck/barn and woods-meat rifles (as is the OP). The mid and high tier scopes found at Walmart are all that 99% of the folks coming here for advice are ever going to need.
> 
> ...


That's a nice piece of hardware... I'd hate to be a buck in your woods....or even in your zip code..


----------

